# Water Pumps



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

I have a 2008 Pilgrim Lite. Has a 12 Volt, 2.8 GPM, 45 PSI 2088 Surf Water Pump. It's a little noisy to say the least. So I noticed some water on my floor and took a look at it and had water leaking from a pump housing joint. I wanted a new one but needed it fixed right away, and Camping World did not have the new one in stock that replaces the 2088 Surflo. So, I removed it (Don't forget toTake a pic of how the wires go together- a no brainer thing), and removed the housing. I then ran a very thin bead of DAP Silicone Max 100% Waterproof Silicone, all around the edge of the housing, and around the holes for the screws. After reassembling I cleaned off any excess Silicone and let it dry overnight. I reinstalled and this time on the mounting screws I added stainless washers to keep the screw head from migrating through the rubber holes, therefore properly securing the mount. I reattached all the wires and added a very small amount of di-electric grease when I screwed the wire nuts on the twisted wires. I tested it, and it powered up and self primed and then shut off when it reached it's max pressure. Bingo. Still noisy as ever! But I had flowing water so put some ear plugs in if you don't like the noise. Really though, it's not that bad. So, the next step is to upgrade to a new pump that is higher GPM and higher pressure and QUIETER!. I will keep this pump for emergencies. The new Surflo GPM Revolution is the replacement pump for this 2088 model and it is 3.0 GPM and 50 PSI. This really did not take too long to fix, really a few hours, but you don't want to be without water. We were Trailriders and often dry camp, so we use the pump and the Fresh Water tank on the RV. Just an old habit. Now, if the RV park has water hookups and you like that route better, don't forget to use a pressure reducer and now you can even attach a Water Filter to the line. We don't drink Park Water or Water from our RV but it is great to know that your water is clean. Anyway, if you RV often and go on long Trips, sooner or later, something will break down. Hope this helps down the road. Go Go Go RVin.


----------



## Hookem-Guy81 (Apr 3, 2013)

One more thing Always replace the hose clamps with new ones when you remove the hoses. Seems like the old ones leak after you tighten them up. Ask me how I know. So, also keep a few spares of different sizes in your took kit too. Also, the correct name for the Pump is Shurflo. Dang spell check got me a few times.


----------

